# BPE pro-series fletcher, Instructions???



## JayEsGee (Aug 22, 2012)

PS; I got this one other gadget with it that I just plain cannot figure out. Can somebody tell me what it is?!?


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i dont know if they are still in business but here is the info i have on them.
BPE INC.
890ROAD 160
EMPORIA,KS66801-7700
PHONE#1-316-343-3783 IF NO LUCK THETE LOOK UP 3D TAZ MAN HERE ON AT.HE IS MY SHOOTING BUDDY AND I KNOW HE USES THE BPE FLETCHERS. GOOD LUCK JIM


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

The other gadget is for setting more than one fletchers so they are all the same using helical clamps.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

It seems the clamp is not pictured.


----------



## JayEsGee (Aug 22, 2012)

I didn't have the clamp when in the picture but I have 1ea. clamps for straight and R/wing helical.

Thanks for their contact info but, as it happened, I had already found it. I found an email address too but that didn't deliver. I just did this a couple days ago and figure to call after Christmas. By all accounts it looks like they are still in business.

I'll report back with what I find out.


----------



## JayEsGee (Aug 22, 2012)

They most definitely are still in business and I just got off the phone with a nice lady there who confirmed they do not have any instructions on the web but that they would mail me a set.
She allowed they were not too involved but that if I still had any problems I could call and one of the fellows could walk me through it.

One thing about calling though, I found and used a number off the web. It was the same as given by 'hayseed' but with a different area code. The *number I used was 1-620-343-3783.*

That is good because I tried fletching one but did something wrong because my last fletch (of 3) was not properly oriented perpendicular to the shaft.

Thanks for the replies.:smile:


kc hay seed said:


> i dont know if they are still in business but here is the info i have on them.
> BPE INC.
> 890ROAD 160
> EMPORIA,KS66801-7700
> PHONE#1-316-343-3783 IF NO LUCK THETE LOOK UP 3D TAZ MAN HERE ON AT.HE IS MY SHOOTING BUDDY AND I KNOW HE USES THE BPE FLETCHERS. GOOD LUCK JIM


----------

